# " طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

*طريقة عمل الكسكسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!*​

*أهلا وسهلا بيكم ..عُدنا معكم مرة أخرى كما وعدنا ...كنت ناوى أضع طريقة عمل الكشرى أبو صلصة لكن نظراً لأنتهاء الصيام قلت يا واد مافيش داعى وندخل على صنف الحلو على طول ...*
*وهو " طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"*
*المقادير :*
*كيلو سكر سنترفيش *
*- باكو زبدة *
*- شوية مكسرات *
*- طبق مفلطح *
*- معلقة شاى صغيرة *
*– مطحنة بهارات *
*– ورقة كراسة ( يفضل ورقة مسطرة ) *

*أولا عجينة الكُسكُسى :*
*بدلاً من العجن والبس والنخل يُفضل شراء عجينة كُسكُسى وبعدين تجهزيها أنتى حسب الطريقة اللى هوصفها لك ...*
*تجيبيها منين ؟ أقولك ..*
*خلى جوزك ينزل يشتريها ... النهاردة السبت وعيد وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة وفرصة يهز طوله شوية ويساهم فى البيت ويحل من على قفاكى يوم الأجازة على رأى المثل :*
*ما يجيب الشجار والنقار الا قعدة الراجل فى الدار .. *

*خلى الأستاذ "ممدوح" جوزك يمشى حسب الوصفة دى علشان ما يتهوش ...مش أسمه "ممدوح" برضه ؟؟ ..*
*ما هو يا"ممدوح" يا "عادل" ..ولو كنتى مسلمة يا "أحمد" يا "محمد" يا "محمود" .*
*أسماء الرجالة اللى بتتجوز ما بتخرجش عن كده ..!!!*

*الأستاذ بتاعك بقى ياخد طريق العروبة وكانه طالع ع المطار يركب الكوبرى وينزل الفتحة الشمال ..أيوة اللى بتودى ع النزهة الجديدة ..يحود مع آخر السور ويمسك الطريق على شماله هيلاقى السندباد وبعد منها بتروجيت ...*
*(بتروجيت) الشركة مش النادى ...النادى أتعادل مع الزمالك الأسبوع اللى فات فى الدورى فى الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الثانى من هجمة من ناحية الشمال حطها ( مروان مروان مروان ) بوش رجله على يمين عبد الواحد السيد ..*
*ولو لاحظنا ان كل الأهداف اللى بتيجى فى الزمالك بتبقى على يمين عبد الواحد ما نفهمش لية وطبعا "ديفنس" نادى الزمالك بيقطعوا تذاكر للفرجة ع الماتش زيهم زى جمهور الدرجة التالتة ..*

*ما علينا ...الأستاذ "ممدوح" وصل لفين ؟ ...*

*خليه يركب الكوبرى وينزل فى آخره هيبقى فى أول طريق مصر الأسماعيلية " إن شاء الله " ..هيلاقى "بنزيمة" موبل ..*
*وبعدها بحوالى 50 متر "بنزيمة" شل ..مالوش دعوة ..خليه يكمل على طول وما يضربش بعينه على معرض سيارات "عز" ..قولى له يتوكس **ما هو لو كان فى جيبه نص مليون يجيب بيهم ( بى إم ) كان جاب لك طباخ يعمل لك*

*" الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!" بدل ما انتى قاعدة تمققى عينيكى فى النت علشان خاطره هو وعياله ...*
*هيلاقى سور جيش ..يكمل طوالى ومع نهاية السور ياخد يمينه ...*
*فيه نفق ينزله ويلف معاه وهو طالع هيلاقى يافطة كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة مكتوب عليها ( كارفور ) ...ما لوش دعوة بيها ... *
*خليه يلوف شمال وهو طالع ويدخل على يمينه فى الطريق البطئ ...بعديها بحوالى 50متر هيلاقى بوابات يدخل من أى باب يعجبه ..*
*عقبال يارب ما يدخل من باب الريان ..حاكم فيه بابين بأسم "الريان " واحد منهم باب الريان عند المسلمين وهو أحد أبواب الجنة السبعتاشر ..ويُقال تسعة عشر.. ويُقال الله أعلم ..*
*وفيه باب الريان بتاع "خالد صالح" وده أتعمل مسلسل فى رمضان اللى فات ..*

*ما علينا ...الأستاذ "ممدوح" فين دلوقتى ؟ ..*
*فين ؟؟!!! *
*فى سوق العبور ؟؟ ....*
*بيهبب أية هناك ؟!! ..*
*رايح يشترى كُسكُسى ؟!!!*
*هو سوق العبور بيبع كُسكُسى يا ممدوح ؟ ..*

*طيب خليه معاكى ع الموبايل وأنا أقوله يخرج أزاى ..هيلاقى على شماله (هنجر) السمك ..وبعديه (هنجر) الدواجن ..*
*خليه يكمل على طول فى الآخر فى الوش هيلقى سور كبير لونه روز كده ..على يمينه هناجر الموز ...مش وقت موز دلوقتى ..*
*أحنا فى " طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"*
*على شماله هيلقى ولية غلبانة قاعدة ع الأرض وقدامها حمل خُضرة ..جرجير وبقدونس وفجل ..أسمها "أم محمد " ..*
*خليه يسأل "أم محمد " يخرج أزاى على مزلقان " بلبيس الزقازيق "..هى هتدله ..*

*نسيب بقى الأستاذ "ممدوح" يعيش حياته مع " أم محمد " *

*وخلينا احنا فى *
*" طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"*

*نحضر بقى حواشى الكُسكُسى على ما الأستاذ بتاعك يخرج بالسلامة ..*
*حاكم أنا عارف مزلقان بلبيس ساعات بيعوق شوية ..*

*هاتى السكر والمطحنة ...ضعى فيها ربع كيلو سكر فقط وأصحينه حتى يصبح سكر بودرة ..أركنيهم فى الطبق المفلطح جنب منك ..*
*حطى ربع كيلو تانى وأطحنيهم لغاية ما يبقى سكر بودرة ..طيب وأعمل لك أية المطحنة مش بتشيل أكتر من ربع كيلو ..*
*يعنى أجيب مطحنة من بيت أمى ؟*
*فين المكسرات ؟؟ ...*
*ما عندكيش ؟!!!*

*بسرعة حطى حاجة عليكى وخبطى على أبلة "فتحية" أشحتى منها شوية ...*

*أيووووووة ..هى دى اللى أبنها أتمسك بسوجارة حشيش فى شارع محمد نجيب اللى حكيت عليها فى التوبيك اللى تحت ..*

*"أشحتى" منها شوية مكسرات فاضلين عندها من رمضان اللى قبل اللى فات ..*
*هتلقيهم طبعا مجنزرين وممززيين ..مش مهم ماهو مش شحاتة وعنتظزة ..*
*وهتلاقيها طحناهم ومعاهم شوية "قرفة" ...طبعا القرفة مش تنفع أبداً مع*
*" طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!" ..*
*فلازم نفصل القرفة عن المكسرات المطحونة ...*

*هنا ييجى دور ورقة الكراسة المسطرة اللى حضرناها فى أول التوبيك بتاعنا ..*

*فرغى محتويات المكسرات اللى أنتى شاحتاهم على الورقة ..*
*وهاتى المعلقة الصغيرة بتاعة الشاى ..لون حبيات القرفة بيبقى بنى محمر شوية ...بحرف المعلقة بقى ...*

*ردى ع الموبايل الأول ليكون "ممدوح" ...*

*هو ؟؟ ...*
*لحق يخرج ؟ ..ده مزلقان بلبيس لوحده عايز له نص ساعة !!!*
*بيسأل يعمل أزاى دلوقتى ؟ ...*
*قولى له يخطف رجله لغاية "أولاد رجب" فيه عرض على علبة الكُسكُسى هناك ..*
*وقولى له ما يعوقشى ...*

*نرجع أحنا بقى لـ " طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"*

*عرفنا أزاى هنفصل القرفة عن المكسرات المطحونة ؟*
*أيوة بحرف العلقة بشويش ...القرفة ع اليمين والمكسرات ع الشمال ...*
*أوعى تلخبطى ..!! *

*أروح أنا بقى أخد لى تعسلية على ما تخلصى اللى فى أيدك ...*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:
:
:
:
**أية الصوت ده ؟؟ ...*
*حمار مين اللى بيجعر كده فى يوم عيد ؟؟*
*الأستاذ "ممدوح" وصل ؟...حمد لله ع السلامة ..ماله ده ؟*
*ما لقاش كُسكُسى عند أولاد رجب ؟..العرض خلص ؟*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:
:
:
**طيب نكمل بقى فى يوم تانى *
*" طريقة عمل الكُسكٌسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!"*
*:*
*:*
*قال ما لقاش كُسكُسى قال ...*
*رجالة بتستهبل ... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

*أنتوا عارفين مين بقى اللى صعبان عليا فى كل الهم ده ؟؟*
*الستات ياعينى اللى دخلوا من على جوجل وفاكرين ياما هنا ياما هناك...*
*ههههههههه معلش أللى يدخل ع النت يا ما يشوف ...*
*ما تنسيش تسلمى لى على الأستاذ "ممدوح"*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه
الخير والبركة فى الدعوات بتوعهم
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يناير 2012)

*هيه ديه بقى إللى بيسموها عزومة المراكبية .... أقصد عزومة النتوية (إشتقاقاً من الفعل نت ينت فهو نتوى وهى نتوية) 

يعنى نغمس على الشاشة !!!! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هيه ديه بقى إللى بيسموها عزومة المراكبية .... أقصد عزومة النتوية (إشتقاقاً من الفعل نت ينت فهو نتوى وهى نتوية) *
> 
> *يعنى نغمس على الشاشة !!!! *


*لا سعادتك ...خليهم كده يدخلوا ويخرجوا ...وبعديها يضربوا عمك ممدوح ......هههههههههههه*
*ما هو السبب ....شرفتنى يامكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ملااكش حل يا شيف عبووود بجد 
والحمد لله انى مبحبش الكُسكٌسى ولا بعمله من اساسه ههههه*


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2012)

*دى وصفة سهلة دى وصفة هايلة 
ههههههههههه 
الله يخليك يا شيخ كفاية طبخ لحد كدة ..سمك و كسكسى كدة كتير اوى علينا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله مش بحب المطبخ
كنت زماني اتشليت لو بدور علي اكلات في النت
طب المهم هو ممدوح دا روح في الاخر ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ملااكش حل يا شيف عبووود بجد *
> *والحمد لله انى مبحبش الكُسكٌسى ولا بعمله من اساسه ههههه*


*سعادتك أى طبخة تحت امرك ...*
*تحبى الكشرى أبو صلصة ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *دى وصفة سهلة دى وصفة هايلة *
> *ههههههههههه *
> *الله يخليك يا شيخ كفاية طبخ لحد كدة ..سمك و كسكسى كدة كتير اوى علينا*


*هو احنا لسة طبخنا حاجة يازيزا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما نتيش شايفة ...مرة أنبوبة البوتجاز*
*ومرة عمك ممدوح ...طيب وأنا مالى ...؟!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب المهم هو ممدوح دا روح في الاخر ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*لأ ...ما أنا عرفت الحدوتة ...الولية ( أم محمد ) قالت له يرجع تانى من مطرح ما دخل ...(مع انى متفق معاها الولية دى ؟!)*

*يعنى لو كان كمل على مزلقان بلبيس الزقازيق كان هيرجع لمراته على شم النسيم كده ..*
*هو فطن للعبة وكان أنصح من مراته فمرحش من أساسه ( لأولاد رجب )..وضحك عليها وكذب فى يوم مفترج زى ده وقال ما لقتش ..!!!*
*لو تلاحظى فى التوبيك انا ماكنتش مصدق ممدوح من الأول *
*منك لله يا ممدوح بوظت لنا :*
*طريقة عمل الكسكسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ...!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...ما أنا عرفت الحدوتة ...الولية ( أم محمد ) قالت له يرجع تانى من مطرح ما دخل ...(مع انى متفق معاها الولية دى ؟!)*
> 
> *يعنى لو كان كمل على مزلقان بلبيس الزقازيق كان هيرجع لمراته على شم النسيم كده ..*
> *هو فطن للعبة وكان أنصح من مراته فمرحش من أساسه ( لأولاد رجب )..وضحك عليها وكذب فى يوم مفترج زى ده وقال ما لقتش ..!!!*
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
انت مش معقول بجد يا عبود
انا تهت كدا 
بس تعرف كويس انه بوظها عقبال كل طبخه بقي
وكل سنه وانت طيب .... العيد بح خلاص  مش عاوز ناكل
هنعمل دايت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> . العيد بح خلاص  مش عاوز ناكل
> *هنعمل دايت*


*عندى بقى طرق عمايل للدايت ده أنما أية ...*
*ع البيكو ...*
*من عينى الأتنين ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى بقى طرق عمايل للدايت ده أنما أية ...*
> *ع البيكو ...*
> *من عينى الأتنين ...*




هههههههههههه
والنبي ما انت تاعب نفسك
انا عن نفسي مش محتاجه :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> والنبي ما انت تاعب نفسك
> انا عن نفسي مش محتاجه :smile01


*خلاص ...شوفى لنا زباين الله لا يسيئك لأحسن الحالة ضنك خالص والعيد ده أشفرنا ع الآخر ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص ...شوفى لنا زباين الله لا يسيئك لأحسن الحالة ضنك خالص والعيد ده أشفرنا ع الآخر ...*




ماسي بس عرفني نسبتي كام في العمليه دي ؟ 
اختك عاطله بقالها سنه ونص ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ماسي بس عرفني نسبتي كام في العمليه دي ؟
> اختك عاطله بقالها سنه ونص ههههههههه


*من عينى ...*
*أى طبق هعمله ....*
*هتاخدى منه معلقة ...*
*أو يمكن ( لحسة ) حسب الصنف يعنى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من عينى ...*
> *أى طبق هعمله ....*
> *هتاخدى منه معلقة ...*
> *أو يمكن ( لحسة ) حسب الصنف يعنى ...*



امممممممممممممممم
طب مفيش حاجه تانيه غير الاكل
انا مش بحب الاكل 
ممكن كابتشينو او بيبسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2012)

*ممكن نسميها طريقه فشل عمايل الكسكسى على يد الشيف عبود فى 5 دقائق------ ده أه الحقد ده خليت سى ممدوح يتخااانق مع المودام-- فى ليله عيد-- هيفضلو مبوزين قدام العيله كدا---*
*يلا علشان سلفتها متنقش عليها و ترميها عين-- بعد ما تنزل يبقو يصالحو بعض على رواقه بعيد عن السمك و الكسكسى--- و ده درس لكل راجل يقول لمراته كفايه دليفرى وفرى شويه---*
*شكرا يا عبود*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*عبود اعمل موضوع متجدد 
 واكيد هيكون مثبت 

تحت عنوان مطبخ الشيف عبود 
والاعمار بيد الله 

صدقني هيبقي جامد 
اسلوبك روعه 

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*شامة ريحة تريقة ع الكسكس المغربي يا ميستر عبود:nunu0000:*


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه عليا الطلاج انت مشكلة زمينة ياعوبد
تنفع بجد مؤلف ع الموجة كوميدى
ههههههههههههههههه
نايس بجد وف انتظار الجديد
وممدوح وعادل بيمسو عليك
هههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (8 يناير 2012)

اية يا عبود الي انت بتعمل فينا دة  ..تعبت الرجل تانى عارف مين عم جمال خد العجلة ورح اجر بطارية ومكرفوا ومشى يدور على الاستاذ ممدوح ...ويقول ارجع يا ممدوح المدام مش عوزا حاجة منك ارجع رحمة لل اولادك دة بكرة العيد ارجع علش خاطر الاولاد دولت حطين عليك فى بوكرة عوزنك وعوزين العدية........................وعلى فكرة يا عبود انتا معندش اخوات وانا مش هدخل المطبخ بتعك تانى عارف لية انتا عوز واحد يكون صحتة مساعدة حرم عليك يا بيدوا....................وكل سنة وانت فى احس صحة وساعدة نعيم ابو تونى


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (8 يناير 2012)

اية يا عبود الي انت بتعمل فينا دة  ..تعبت الرجل تانى عارف مين عم جمال خد العجلة ورح اجر بطارية ومكرفوا ومشى يدور على الاستاذ ممدوح ...ويقول ارجع يا ممدوح المدام مش عوزا حاجة منك ارجع رحمة لل اولادك دة بكرة العيد ارجع علش خاطر الاولاد دولت حطين عليك فى بوكرة عوزنك وعوزين العدية........................وعلى فكرة يا عبود انتا معندش اخوات وانا مش هدخل المطبخ بتعك تانى عارف لية انتا عوز واحد يكون صحتة مساعدة حرم عليك يا بيدوا....................وكل سنة وانت فى احس صحة وساعدة .................................نعيم ..ابو تونى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عبود اعمل موضوع متجدد *​
> *واكيد هيكون مثبت *​
> *تحت عنوان مطبخ الشيف عبود *
> *والاعمار بيد الله *​
> ...


*ياعمنا عايز الأدارة ترفدنى وألا تفصلنى ؟؟*
*موافق لو هما وقفوا لنا عربيات أسعاف على باب المنتدى ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شامة ريحة تريقة ع الكسكس المغربي يا ميستر عبود:nunu0000:*


*وهو أحنا عملنا كسكسى مغربى من أصله ؟؟؟؟*
*الأستاذ / ممدوح بوظ لنا الطبخة ...منك لله يا ممدوح *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه عليا الطلاج انت مشكلة زمينة ياعوبد
> تنفع بجد مؤلف ع الموجة كوميدى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> نايس بجد وف انتظار الجديد
> ...


*أوعى كون البيه بتاعك أسمه عادل ؟*
*داهية ليكون أسمه ممدوح ...خليها فى سرك بقى لأحسن تتشردى*
*حاكم الناس هنا ما يصدقوا فضيحة ويمسكوها ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> وعلى فكرة يا عبود انتا معندش اخوات وانا مش هدخل المطبخ بتعك تانى عارف لية انتا عوز واحد يكون صحتة مساعدة حرم عليك يا بيدوا....................وكل سنة وانت فى احس صحة وساعدة *نعيم ابو تونى*


عندى بقى طريقة لعمل (*التونة*) أنما أية ...ألاجة 
هههههههههه
نورتنى يا نعيم بجد وأوعى تزعل ...ما باحبش الزعل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا مش بحب الاكل
> ممكن *كابتشينو* او بيبسي


*عندى ليكى طريقة عمل الكابتشينو بلبن الزبادى أنما أية ...*
*أحلى مغص كده ع الصبح ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى ليكى طريقة عمل الكابتشينو بلبن الزبادى أنما أية ...*
> *أحلى مغص كده ع الصبح ...*



طب احجزي عربيه اسعاف وابعت الطلب معاها 

انا بقول زي الراجل كدا
ld:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب احجزي عربيه اسعاف وابعت الطلب معاها
> 
> انا بقول زي الراجل كدا
> ld:


* تصدقى مين سواق عربية الأسعاف طلع ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههه*
*الأستاذ / ممدوح ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * تصدقى مين سواق عربية الأسعاف طلع ؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههه*
> *الأستاذ / ممدوح ...*



هههههههههههههههه
 انا  غيرت رايي مش عاوزه اسعاف
اموت احسن هههههههه:08:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمنا عايز الأدارة ترفدنى وألا تفصلنى ؟؟*
> *موافق لو هما وقفوا لنا عربيات أسعاف على باب المنتدى ..*



* اسعاف ايه بس 
مش هنلحق 
اتك انت علي الله والدفنه عليا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 و أبلة "فتحية" منتشره اوى كده فى كل حته
ماشاء الله


----------

